# Custom G-Scale Lift Bridge!



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Check out this custom bridge you can buy. I'd love to see it on someone's layout!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How much is it I could not find his site?
$5000 bucks? 

The only thing I see missing is some counter weights?

Your a G man that would look good over the fish pond. :thumbsup:

I found him, http://www.bridgemangscale.com/


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the Center Lift Drawbridge is still under development, and that was his prototype. He's pretty fast at finishing his designs. Contact him with your requests. He's pretty reasonably priced. I own four of his bridges.

http://www.bridgemangscale.com/


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

I just received this email from Shane on his new bridge. I hope it answers any questions:
_*
"Hello and thanks for the recommendation to add a link in the description to the website. I've just finished adding it as well as commenting on my new lift bridge on my own layout. The weather turned colder sooner than I expected so mine's not 100% operational yet. Still a couple of bugs to work out. In the YouTube bridge and my new bridge ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaneclara/10154230435/ ) I used braided mason line but I'm replacing that with 1/16th galvanized cable. I'm having a nearby steel fabricator friend fashion weights and hopefully soon I'll have a new and updated version of the bridge on YouTube. Thanks so much for the kind words and sharing, I really appreciate the communication.
~Shane"


*_


----------

